# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Öz Türkçeleştirme Çalışmaları

## veli

ozturkce.jpg
Geçmiş yıllardan beri Öz Türkçe ve Türkçeleştirme çalışmaları tartışılagelmiştir. Öz Türkçe ile belirtilmek istenileni anlamayan veya anlamak istemeyen çevreler, doğuşundan kısa süre sonra bir düşünce akımı durumuna gelen bu çalışmaları karalamak adına değişik işler içerisine girmişlerdir. Binlerce yıldır işlenerek bugünlere gelen kutlu dilimizi yabancı etkilerden korumak; onu birçok dilde olabilecek kirliliklerden arındırabilmeye çalışmak; Türkçemizin hem öz yapısını ve sözcüklerini kaybettirmemek hem de çağdaş ortamın gerekleriyle donatmak amacıyla yapılan çalışmaların değişik yönlere çekilmeye çalışılmasının anlamsız bir çaba olduğunu söylemek, kuşkusuz tarih, kültür ve dil bilincine sahip Türklerce olumlu karşılanacaktır.

Konuyu derinlemesine açıklayabilmenin hem büyük bir araştırma ve çalışma gerektireceğinden hem de yazının kapsamı dolayısıyla uzayarak sıkıcı bir durum almasına neden olacağından, Öz Türkçe ile neyin anlatılmak istenildiğine, bu çalışmaların ne amaçla yapıldığına ve Türkçeleştirme çalışmalarını karalamaya çalışanlara kısaca değinmek istiyorum. Bunları anlaşılır ve derli toplu olması bakımından üç başlık altında topluyorum:


Öz Türkçe nedir?

Genel bir dil ve tarih bilgisi olanların bileceği üzere, bugüne kadar ulaşabildiğimiz ilk yazılı kaynağımız Orhun  Göktürk Yazıtlarıdır. Bu yazıtlarda kullanılan dil, Türkçenin yazıtların yazıldığı döneme yakın bir zamanda oluşturulmadığını gösterebilmeye yeterlidir. Diyeceğim şu ki, elimize geçen ilk yazılı belge Orhun Yazıtları olsa da, dilimiz yazıtların yazıldığı dönemden çok daha önce oluşturulmuş bir dildir. Yaklaşık bir ay önce yazdığım Türkçe ve Sümerce İlişkisi adlı yazımda da bulabileceğiniz üzere, Prof. Dr. Osman Nedim Tuna Türkçenin Yaşı sorununa ışık tutabilecek bir çalışma yapmış ve Türkçenin en aşağı 8500 yıllık bir dil olduğunu ortaya koymuştu. Her ne kadar Türkçenin Orhun Yazıtlarından çok öncesine giden bir döneminin olduğunu bilsek de, ulaşabildiğimiz en eski kaynağımız bu yazıtlar olduğu için, biz bu yazıtları ve o yazıtlarda geçen dili Türkçenin özü olarak sayıyoruz.



Göktürk dönemi Türkçesi, o dönemde İslamiyetin etkisine girmediği için neredeyse hiç yabancı sözcük içermiyordu. Bu nedenle içerdiği sözcüklerin tümü, Türkün dil oluşturma becerisi ile yüreğindeki duyumsama gücünün örnekleriyle oluşmuştu. İşte aradan geçen süre sonucunda dilimize yerleşen yabancı öğeler karşısında, Türkçeyi özleştirmek için savunulan bu arındırılmış sözcüklerle oluşan dile, Öz Türkçe denilmektedir.

Yukarıdaki açıklamadan da anlayacağınız üzere, Öz Türkçe Türkün özüne dönmesi için oluşturmaya çalıştığı arı dildir ve bir duyuştur. İşte tam bu duyuşta Türkü tam anlamıyla anlamayanlarla bir ayrılış başlamaktadır. Eskici birkaç kişi, bu çabaları Özünüze dönmek istiyorsunuz, o zaman arabalara binmeyip at üstünde gezin, çadırlarda yaşayın. diyerek eleştirirler. Türkçeleştirmenin özünü anlayamadıklarındandır ki, en doğal davranışlar / çabalar içerisinde bulunan kişileri aymazca karalamak isterler.

Konuya ilgili kişilerin Öz Türkçeleştirmenin dilimize sonradan girmiş yabancı kökenli sözcüklerin tümünü dilimizden atmak, bu sözcükler yerine en eski atalarımızın kullandıkları sözcükleri getirmek olmadığını bilmeleri gerekir. Türkçeleşmiş olarak adlandırdığımız bazı sözcükler vardır ki, yüz yıllardır dilimizde kullanılarak Türkçeye uyum sağlamış ve belki de alındıkları dilde bile unutuldukları hâlde dilimizde Öz Türkçe sözcüklerden ayrılamayacak biçimde kullanılan sözcükler olarak varlıklarını sürdürmüşlerdir. Türkçeleşmiş sözcüklerin yerine, sağlam ve uygun türetmeler yapılmadıkça bu sözcüklerin dilimizde kullanılmasında hiçbir sakınca yoktur. Örneğin kitap sözcüğüne Öz Türkçe kökenli uygun bir karşılık bulunamadığı için, yüz yıllardır dilimizde kullanılmış ve günümüze gelene kadar Türkçeleşmiştir. Bunun için bu sözcüğün kullanılması oldukça doğaldır ve bu sözcüğü atarak yerine anlamsız ve uygunsuz Türkçe kökenli sözcükler koymak, Öz Türkçeleştirme bilincine aykırı bir davranıştır.



Türkçeleştirme Çalışmaları

Göktürk dönemi Türkçesinde neredeyse hiç yabancı sözcük olmadığını daha önceden belirtmiştim. İşte bu dönemden sonra Türklerin toplu biçimde İslamiyeti benimsemesiyle birlikte, dilimize özellikle Arapça ve Farsça sözcükler girmeye başlamıştır. Çok değişik dönemlerde, değişik biçimlerde özünden uzaklaştırılan dilimiz, yıllar geçtikçe içine birçok dilden öğeler alır duruma gelmiştir. Osmanlı döneminde Fransızcaya olan ilgi sonucunda da dilimize birçok dilden gereksiz öğe (sözcükler ve sözcük öbekleri) sokulmuştur.

Sözcüklerle anlatılamayacak kadar güçlü ve köklü bir dil olan Türkçe, birçok dönemde özünden kopmuşların saldırılarına uğramıştır. Dilimizi bilerek veya bilmeyerek baltalayanlar karşısında, Türkçülük akımıyla eş zamanlı olarak Türkçecilik çalışmaları başlamıştır. Ömer Seyfettin, Ziya Gökalp, Nihal Atsız gibi büyük bilginlerin önderliğiyle ve çalışmalarıyla, bir dönem % 75  80′lere varan yabancı sözcük oranı, % 15′lere kadar düşürülmüştür.

Bugün Öz Türkçecilik bilincini taşıyan milyonlarca Türk vardır. Bu bilincin kaynağında, dilimizin yüksek sözcük türetme gücüyle oluşturulan pek değerli sözcüklerin bir köşeye atılarak, onların yerine başka ulusların dillerindeki sözcüklerin kullanılmasını engellemek bulunmaktadır. Ne gerek var koşullar dururken şartlar ileri sürmeye; okul yerine mekteplere gitmeye; öğrenci değil, talebe olmaya; olanak varken imkân aramaya; iletişim kurmak yerine irtibata geçmeye; sözlük yerine lûgata bakmaya; bildiri yerine beyannâme yayımlamaya; olaylara değil hâdiselere karışmaya veya uygulamalar değil icraatlar yapmaya Bakın dilimiz ne kadar anlamlı ve uygun sözcükler türetmiş. Bunları kullanmak dururken, neden el dilindeki sözcükleri kullanmak durumunda bırakılıyoruz?

Bugün de geçmiş dönemlerde de Türkçe yi özleştirmeye çalışanlar, dilimizin ne kadar güçlü ve köklü bir dil olduğunu bildikleri için, onun özünden ne kadar uzaklaştırıldığını ve dönem dönem çeşitli kurumlarca o öze ait sözcüklerin kullanılmasına yasaklar getirtilerek nelerin amaçlandığını görerek kutlu Türkçemizi yabancı etkilere karşı elden geldiğince korumak için çabalamışlardır. Gerçekten yüreğinizde Türklük ve Türkçe sevgisi duyumsuyorsanız, bundan yaklaşık bin yıl önce yazılmış çok büyük bir Türk yapıtında geçen yanut > yanıt sözcüğünü bırakarak cevap sözcüğünü kullanmanın ne kadar anlamsız olduğunu anlarsınız.

Türkçeleştirme çalışmalarının nasıl bir duruşla gerçekleştirildiğini, Ziya Gökalp çok açıklayıcı bir dörtlükle ortaya koyuyor:

Uydurma söz yapmayız,
Yapma yola sapmayız,
Türkçeleşmiş Türkçedir,
Eski köke tapmayız.

Yukarıdaki dörtlükten anlaşılacağı üzere, dilimiz Türkçeleştirilmek için anlamlı ve yapıcı olmaktan uzaklaştırılmamıştır. Örnek vermek gerekirse, hastalık yerine sayrılık sözcüğünü kullanmak veya hayvan sözcüğünü kaldırıp yılkıyı kullanmak bugün için pek doğru değildir. Çünkü bu sözcükler yüzlerce yıldır dilimizde kullanılmış ve Türkçeleşmiştir. Birkaç örnekte görülen ve yerlerine daha sağlam sözcükler bulunamadığı sürece onları dilden çıkarmanın pek kolay olmadığı sözcüklere ellememek, hemasır yerine çağdaş, hüküm yerine de yargı sözcüklerini kullanmamalıyız demek değildir.

Siz de anlamışsınızdır ki, Türkçeleştirme çalışmaları şu veya bu dile karşı içimizdeki kötü düşüncelerin dilimize yansıtılması değildir. Türkçe karşısında tüm diller aynı değerdedir. Ayrıca bugün yaşayan dillerin içinde, dışa açık olmayan bazı küçük boy dillerinden başka hiçbir dil oluşturulduğu dönemdeki gibi kalmamış, değişmeler göstermiştir. Anlayacağınız arı dil yoktur. Buna karşın her ulus, diline yalnızca gereksinim boyutunda öğeler alır. Bir dilde taş gibi binlerce yıldır kullanılan bir sözcük varken, onu kaldırıp seng (Farsça) veya hacer (Arapça) yapmak aymazca bir tutumdur. Peki bu yapılmamış mıdır? Bir dönem içinde seng veya hacer sözcüklerini barındıran binlerce yapıt ortaya konulmuştur. İşte Türkçeleştirme, böylesine gereksiz ve dilimizin yapısına aykırı alıntıları dilden atmaya çalışmaktadır.



Türkçeleştirmeleri Karalama

Türkiyede Türkü yüceltmeye ve Türkün dilini, tarihini ve kalan tüm değerlerini bozacak öğelerden kurtarıp bundan yaklaşık 1500 yıl önceki kadar değerli bir ulus yaratmaya çalışan bütün çabalar karalanmaya çalışılmıştır. Bu durum Türkçeleştirme çalışmalarında da belirmiş ve bir dönem çok yararlı sözcükler türeten Türk Dil Kurumunun çok yanlış işler içerisinde olduğu topluma benimsetilmeye çalışılmıştır.

Bugün Türkçeleştirme dediğimiz anda, bu konuya azıcık ilgisi olan ve bu duruşu benimsemeyen birkaç aymaz kalkıp şöyle der: Türkçeleştirme dediğiniz, otobüsü kaldırıp çok oturgaçlı götürgeç; yumurta yerine tavuksal fırlatgaç; lokanta yerine otlangaç gibi sözcükler getirmek midir? İşte bu kişiler, iki sözle bilinci karıştırılacak kadar düşünmekten kaçınan kişilerdir. Bilgisayar gibi bir sözcüğü türeterek bugün çocuklarımızın computeri kullanmamasını sağlayan Türk Dil Kurumunun böylesine saçma uydurmalar yapacağına hiçbir Türk inanmamalıdır. Bu sözcükler, Tdknin yaptığı Türkçeleştirme çalışmalarını karalamak, Türkçeleştirmenin gereksiz ve anlamsız bir çaba olduğunu benimsetmek isteyen, dil ve ulus sevgisinden yoksun iki tane edebiyat öğretmeninin yapmış olduğu uydurmalardır. Amaçları, bu uydurmalar üzerinden Türkçeleştirmelerin hep bu yönde yapıldığını topluma benimsetmeye çalışmaktır.

Artık mekteplerde talebeler ile tedrisat yapılmaması, birilerinin gücüne gidiyor olacak ki, onlar cevap yerine yanıt, sual yerine soru, beyannâme yerine bildiri kullananları suçlu göstermeye çalışmışlardır. Yukarıda amacımızı açıklarken belirttiğimiz gibi, biz Türkçe gönüllüleri olarak sizin gibi yapmacık ve yararsız işler uğrunda değil, yapıcı ve anlamlı çalışmalar ortaya koymaya çalışıyoruz. Dil bilincine sahip kişilerin çalışmalarında birkaç çapulcu karşısında yılmayacaklarını biliyor görüyoruz. Bugün öğrenciler imtihan değil yazılı / sınav yapılıyorsa, bu bizim başarılı olduğumuzun apaçık göstergesidir.

Yukarıda üç başlık altında anlatmaya çalıştığım Türkçeleştirme çalışmalarını özetlemek gerekirse;

Türkçe yaklaşık 8500 yıldır işlenerek ve güçlenerek günümüze kadar gelmiş çok kutlu bir dildir. Bu dilin belli dönemlerde değişik biçimlerde kirletilmeye çalışılması, yalnızca belli dönemlerde yaşayanlara bugün kötü düşünceler beslememize neden olmuş, dilimize hiçbir yararı olmayan öğeler sokularak dilimiz baltalanmıştır. Yıllar, bugün düşündüğümüz gibi Türkçenin başka dillerden gereksiz alıntılar yapmasının doğru olmadığını göstermiş ve bugün saygı ile andığımız birkaç Türk bilgesi, Türkçenin % 80′lere varan yabancılaşmışlık durumunu, % 14′lere kadar düşürebilmiştir. Bunu da yukarıda değindiğimiz birkaç çapulcunun yaptığı gibi değil, dilimizin yapısını ve durumunu bilerek ona uygun türetmeler yaparak gerçekleştirmiştir. Yapılan çalışmaların sağlamlığındandır ki, bugün binlerce yıl önce atalarımızın oluşturdukları sözcükler ulusumuzca beğeniyle kullanılmaktadır.

Bir yüce milletin oluşturduğu bu kutlu dil, özüne aykırı dillerden yapılacak alıntılarla kirletilecek kadar çaresiz ve değersiz değildir. Bunun için Türkçeyi koruyup gelecek kuşaklara arı bir biçimde aktarmak, dil ve ulus bilincini taşıyan her Türkün öncelikli görevlerinden olmalıdır.

Dipçe: Yukarıdaki yazıda verilen örneklemeler ve özel adlar dışındaki tüm bölümlerde, derin kökenbilimsel inceleme yapmadan anlaşılabilecek 12 tane yabancı sözcük bulunmaktadır. Bu 12 sözcüğün yazıdaki tüm sözcüklere oranı % 0,8dir. Yani yukarıdaki yazının dili, % 99 oranında Öz Türkçedir. Bu da göstermektedir ki, Öz Türkçeleştirme çabalarıyla yazılar oluşturmak hiç de güç ve anlamsız değildir.

----------

